# Single sex education in the public schools is on the rise!



## Ralphy1 (Dec 5, 2014)

It is highly controversial but some systems are employing it to try and improve grades.  They usually start it in middle school as puberty emerges and distractions can overwhelm learning.  I remember those distractions but don't think that they made much difference in my lack of scholarly interest.  Do you think that single sex education is a good idea and how distracted were you by the opposite sex...


----------



## oldman (Dec 5, 2014)

My Dad was in the military while I was growing up. He demanded good grades. I spent my Sophomore and Junior years in military school. I asked to come home and graduate with my friends for my Senior year. Normally, that's not a good idea, but I never intended making the military a career like Dad, so I left and returned to public school. While at the military academy, we had all boys. It didn't seem to matter. Some kids just couldn't keep up, even with a tutor. It's like someone said in some movie, "You can't fix stupid."

I found out later that I should have stayed in the academy. It probably cost me at least a nomination to the Naval Academy where I could have learned to fly without having to fork out a ton of money.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 5, 2014)

Most definitely, sex education is a good idea


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 5, 2014)

I suppose it cuts down on distractions and makes it easier to pay attention.   I'm not sure how I feel about it.  I know lots of people that went to parochial schools that were segregated by gender.  It didn't seem to cut into their social lives.   I aways went to public schools so I can't comment personally.  But come to think of it.. There was a lot of drama, especially in High School.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2015)

I spent some years in an all girl private school, luckily as a day student rather than a boarder. Hated it, many of the girls were there because of negative behaviour patterns. We weren't taught. Any sex education at all. Apparently, we were asexual beings? Not likely, just sneaky. I made a packet selling condoms. Lol


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 8, 2015)

http://cjonline.com/news/state/2015-02-25/senate-passes-bill-opening-educators-misdemeanor-charge

Back here in good ol' Brownbackistan, the teachers can no longer teach sex education without fear of being charged with a misdemeanor.  Brownie and his cronies passed legislation earlier this year that allows teachers to be charged in criminal court if they dare mention things like oral sex, homosexuality, intercourse, etc. in the classroom.  According to the lady legislator quoted in the link, sex education is nothing but exposing the kids to pornography.

Aren't we blessed to have such a caring Governor in our State??


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2015)

G.o.m. Is Brownbackistan closely related to Brownnosistan?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

Studies show that girls do better in single sex schools and boys do better in co-ed schools.
The reason is that in co-ed schools the boys demand and get the lion's share of the teachers' time and attention.
Girls get more attention is girls only schools and boys get less in boys only ones.

Sex education is a side issue. A good curriculum provides this to all students, co-ed or single sex.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 8, 2015)

I think segregating kids is a bad idea -- I think they'll end up poorly socialized and weird.  To me its regressing back to an uptight era reminiscent of Catholic schools of the 50s.  I don't think school is all about grades and streaming them for some kind of upwardly mobile success concept.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 8, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Studies show that girls do better in single sex schools and boys do better in co-ed schools.
> The reason is that in co-ed schools the boys demand and get the lion's share of the teachers' time and attention.
> Girls get more attention is girls only schools and boys get less in boys only ones.
> 
> Sex education is a side issue. A good curriculum provides this to all students, co-ed or single sex.




I would say girls do worse in co-ed schools because they are busy competing with each other for the boys' attention.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2015)

Not really. Teen aged girls for the most part are developmentally ahead of their age peers and not interested in them. They regard them as idiots.
However, the boys are the ones who are showing off and acting out in class when the girls are around. The teachers' time is taken up keeping them on task.

Another factor is the sheer physicality of the boys. As a teacher myself, I find it easy to respond to them but it is harder to draw out the girls. I know that more of my time was/is given to the boys.

Girls' schools also provide a safe place, free of ****** harassment while attempting to learn. A culture of ****** harassment (not talking about molestation, although that happens too) causes girls to present a low profile. They say little to avoid drawing too much flak.

I went to mostly girls only schools, and of course I wanted to be in a co-ed high school after two years in a co-ed upper primary. I've taught mostly in girls only schools and I have seen the advantages as well as the disadvantages. Girls schools are generally less well resourced than boys only schools.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Keep them separated, too many girls wanted to beat me up...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

We still do. Is that why you don't give us any hint about where you live? :bigwink:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I like having an ocean separating me from many of you...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

It works both ways.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You have nothing to worry about unless we colonize you...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

You'll never get past our customs and quarantine personnel.
Especially the quarantine ones


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

They will be the first services to be eliminated...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

They're armed with cans of fly spray, and they are absolutely ruthless.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have an impermeable musk that stops everything and everything...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

Including mean girls who want to beat you up?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yikes!  I guess that I won't be coming over any time soon...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You have nothing to worry about unless we colonize you...



You can't, they already belong to the UK. Sort of.  They are in the commonwealth.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

Our Prime Minister was born in Middlesex.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

So?  You will all be our subjects if you don't behave the way we want you to...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, that's never going to happen. 





Behaving the way you want us too, I mean.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2015)

LOL.  You go Dame!  And, Ralphy, we are NOT subjects any more.  They did away with that medieval term.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You are likely to be internees...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

:tongue:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

Ralphy's off his med's again. Dame, you cleaned his clock! You rock!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

We're only playing Shalimar.
This it the unruly hour when most sensible people are asleep.
I won't be for much longer.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

I hear you, D.W. I also am playing, I just enjoy irreverence!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cleaned his clock?  I think not!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hear you, D.W. I also am playing, I just enjoy irreverence!



Then you should definitely visit Australia.
You'll love the ambiance.

Fly QANTAS. The cabin stewards are totally irreverent.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Irreverent and primitive...


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcTel8JcM7g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZUwfZxb_04


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Obvious Barry Manilow fans...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

D.W. HaHaHaHaHaHa! All my friends will love this. Most people don't realize just how bent Canadian humour is. We are a sick, sick, people, and proud of it!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

There's plenty more on those links. The show was called Fast Forward and yes, it was, as the kids say, fully sick.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

Getting back to the OP, I attended a boys only private school during my entire secondary education and since that period coincided with puberty and raging hormones I am certain that the absence of young ladies in our class room played an important role in my securing a reasonable education. In retrospect I wish a had attended an all male college.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 9, 2015)

fftopic::hijacked::wtf::bigwink:


----------

